# Considering this doe? Thoughts?



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

She is the second doe pictured. I have bought from these ppl before an they have done me really good so just wanting to see what some other boer breeders think. Thanks.

http://joplin.craigslist.org/grd/4544549589.html

Link to pedigree.

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-b...3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5C595C5826265A&9=5D505827


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She looks good. I'd like to see other angle but she appears fairly correct in her structure.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She looks nice. I think I like the 5th one they have pictured better though. I like how wide she looks but it is tough to compare when one picture is better than the other. She also might not have as good of pedigree. I looked but the numbers don't go in order with the pictures


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I like the one in the last picture the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! Awesome pedigree and nice looking doe.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I liked to last 2 pictured as well but they are on the older side. 6 an 7 years old. I prefer to buy them younger otherwise those were the first ones I considered.


----------

